# [Please post your VSE/Starwood] View from a BALCONY



## GregT

All,

One of my favorite threads on the Marriott board is when TUGgers post the view from their balcony -- it's a great tool to get a sense for what the view plane is like from different properties and buildings.  

I do not know if there is a similar thread here on Starwood board, but if not, I hope this catches on.

Best,

Greg


*WPORV Room 5220*


----------



## VacationForever

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing!  Where is the "Like" button?


----------



## DeniseM

Very good idea, Greg!


----------



## DeniseM

Westin Ka'anapali:  Bldg. 2, 5th floor, facing the pool, about the middle of the building:






Pool shot, taken from the same unit:






Westin Kaanapali:  Bldg. 3, 5th floor, facing north, ocean front studio (studios are on the front side corners of the building, not directly facing the ocean:






[/URL]

Westin Ka'anapali:  Bldg. 2, First Floor, Ocean Front Center, Studio:


----------



## The Haileys

WKORV-N 5207






Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

good idea Greg

WKV - B7 - top floor (#410)


----------



## VacationForever

*Westin Lagunamar - Building 1 5th floor*

Photo from balcony of buiding 1 - 5th floor




Photo from hallway leading to building 1 - 5th floor




Photo from walking along the pools/ground


----------



## DeniseM

To post the picture into your message, you have to upload the picture to a website like PhotoBucket (free) resize it to be about 700 pixels wide, and then copy and paste the IMG link into your post.


----------



## VacationForever

DeniseM said:


> To post the picture into your message, you have to upload the picture to a website like PhotoBucket (free) resize it to be about 700 pixels wide, and then copy and paste the IMG link into your post.



Thanks!  I did it!  How do I get rid of the thumbsize one?  Can you do it for me?


----------



## DeniseM

Hmmm - not sure how to remove it - I can delete your whole post, and you can repost it if you like.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV - B7-HH (1st floor) - "Island View"


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I will do that this August from my balcony at WKORV-N...great idea...


----------



## SandyPGravel

*WSJ Balcony 3210*


----------



## PamMo

sptung said:


>



Wow! I've never wanted to go to Cancun, but that view is beautiful - the water looks stunning!


----------



## VacationForever

PamMo said:


> Wow! I've never wanted to go to Cancun, but that view is beautiful - the water looks stunning!



Yep, and the photos don't do it justice.


----------



## LobsterHunter

Vistana's Beach Club, 5th floor corner unit..


----------



## LobsterHunter

Vistana Beach 5th floor, looking south....sorry, upload keeps failing, can't get 2nd pic to load


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV OFD 1Bd side, B2 Floor 6 - south corner

Lanai sunrise





another sunset...





Looking back at WKORV pool





Towards Molokai (storm)


----------



## DavidnRobin

WSJ-VGV (Hillside) phase - Villa 3410

Sunset





Sunrise


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV OFD 1Bd side - B3 5th floor - north-side

view looking out from kitchen





Rainbow (iPhone panoramic) - left side touching Lanai and the right side touching Molokai
the best gifts always come from Mother Nature... taking time to look up from the endless displays - fortunate


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV OFD studio B3 floor 5 north-side -looking at Molokai
yeah - those studios on side of building really hurt the views... 






rainbow


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV OFD 1Bd side - B3 Floor 6 north-side
(one of my fav shots)


----------



## taterhed

Wow! When they say a picture is worth a thousand words I guess this is what they meant. Have fun

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## shade

*Wkorv 3614 6/24/16*


----------



## ragdoll

*Wporv*

Sunrise at Kilauea Point from Building 3:






Ocean Front View at Building 3:


----------



## MON2REY

WKORV-N  8605


----------



## DavidnRobin

with PhotoBucket - there is a IMG link. clicking on it will automatically copy IMG link.


----------



## DeniseM

Mon2rey - If you go back to your post and click on EDIT, you can see the code for your pictures and you will see that you have an error.  *Remove the URL codes and your pictures will post.  *

In the example below, I added spaces and made the URL code red, so you can see where the problem lies - I could fix it for you, but it's more helpful to you if you know how to do it.  In your post, remove the red URL code and brackets entirely.  When you are done, you should have no spaces in the code.

EXAMPLE:


----------



## MON2REY

Great!  Thanks for the help, Denise.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV B6 studio - 2nd floor (center) - Aug. 2015
(Ocean so flat - could water ski)


----------



## DavidnRobin

MON2REY said:


> Great!  Thanks for the help, Denise.



Great double rainbow photo - I have one from WPORV B7 1st floor corner I will post.  Finally got around to updating PhotoBucket from our WKORV/WPORV trips from last year.


----------



## applekor

*bay vista 2724*

http://s36.photobucket.com/


----------



## vistana101

WSJ-Bay Vista phase, B27, third floor


----------



## edub415

Had a great time on our 1st visit to Lagunamar. Building 8, 854.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJDave

*Harborside*




Room 3723

Third floor building 2


----------



## tammymacb

DavidnRobin said:


> WSJ-VGV (Hillside) phase - Villa 3410
> 
> Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise



Very nice! We're 3419 and love the view. I'm jealous how close you are to the pool.


----------



## YYJMSP

*WKORV OFD Aug 2016*


----------



## LisaRex

YYJMSP, you got a complete white-out blizzard on Maui?


----------



## LisaRex

WKORV OFD Dec 2015





WKORV-N OF  July 2010


----------



## LisaRex

WKORV-N July 2008


----------



## LisaRex

WSJ Feb 2009 (though I believe that this is a photo from the stairs leading down from Bay Vista, and not my hotel room view).  But close enough!


----------



## Helios

LisaRex said:


> WSJ Feb 2009 (though I believe that this is a photo from the stairs leading down from Bay Vista, and not my hotel room view).  But close enough!



This one is from the stairs.


----------



## LisaRex

...And not to be outdone by the ocean, here is a view from WKV:


----------



## DavidnRobin

well - at least this one is from a balcony...


----------



## vistana101

WSJ. Bay Vista, building 27, third floor:


----------



## LisaRex

DavidnRobin said:


> well - at least this one is from a balcony...



Hey, I disclosed that I thought it was from the stairs.  Besides, it's a real purty picture...

Unlike the ONLY photo I could find in the 3 years that I've visited WSJ, that was clearly taken from my balcony: 





Now it's POSSIBLE I might have had one too many painkillers at the time of this photo, but I have no idea why I took it.  It's not exactly a ringing endorsement.


----------



## SandyPGravel

*Lagunamar when it was still blue and pink*












Building 100, 7th floor(I think) maybe 6th floor; End unit


----------



## pacman777

LisaRex said:


> ...And not to be outdone by the ocean, here is a view from WKV:




What building/floor is that view from?


----------



## LisaRex

pacman777 said:


> What building/floor is that view from?



Building 7, 2nd floor, IIRC.


----------



## SandyPGravel

*Harborside Bldg 5 3rd floor*


----------



## taffy19

LisaRex said:


> YYJMSP, you got a complete white-out blizzard on Maui?


How about this?

A very nice view of the ocean!  I love these balcony pictures of the different resorts.   It's very much about the view and enjoying it from the Lanai, IMO.


----------



## YYJMSP

LisaRex said:


> YYJMSP, you got a complete white-out blizzard on Maui?



Dang OneDrive.  Thought I could post a direct shared link, but that doesn't seem to work (it's doing some kind of redirect to actually get to the picture).

Will put it online when I get home next week.  OFD, building 2, 6th floor.

Maybe it's just me, but does the ocean flow right-to-left in the morning, and left-to-right in the evening?  Probably too much sun.


----------



## The Haileys

YYJMSP said:


> Dang OneDrive.  Thought I could post a direct shared link, but that doesn't seem to work (it's doing some kind of redirect to actually get to the picture).
> 
> Will put it online when I get home next week.  OFD, building 2, 6th floor.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but does the ocean flow right-to-left in the morning, and left-to-right in the evening?  Probably too much sun.



Let's see if this works (holy  that's a huge pic!) 

If it does, I'll tell you how I did it.


----------



## The Haileys

Nerd chicks rule ... heh. :whoopie: 

So, I right-clicked on the missing image icon in your post, then Open Image in New Tab. It opens in OneDrive. Up at the top is a link to View Original - clicked that. Now I have the actual JPG open in the browser. Copied the URL, and posted the image.


----------



## optimist

Now that I learned how to post photos after years of trying:whoopie:

View from Harborside looking at the cruise ships


----------



## DavidnRobin

Beautiful, but TOO LARGE! The guy on beach needs a shave.
save to a smaller file size.

Loving the balcony photos


----------



## The Haileys

I know!  

I wish the forum formatting controls had image resizing! Hmmm ... but there is HTML wrapper. It's been a minute since I coded in HTML, but let me see what I can do ...

ETA: Well jiminy schnickets ... IMG attributes are disabled. Boo.


----------



## SandyPGravel

*WKORVN  Resort View 1st floor*
















Our view was less than awesome, but cheap airfare and we were in Maui...so all was good.

(I think we were in north, but not positive.)


----------



## triangulum33

Hey, you've got easy access to the pool/drinks/beach!


----------



## YYJMSP

Let's try this again (thanks The Haileys for the extra steps to deal with OneDrive!)

WKORV OFD 6th floor


----------



## YYJMSP

*WSJ CV Jul 2015*

Zoomed from the balcony:


----------



## YYJMSP

*WDW Dec 2013*

Think this was building #4:


----------



## DavidnRobin

iPhone Pano - WSJ B34
testing adding photo via Tapatalk (Medium)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV B7 iPhone Pano
Tapatalk Large


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

*Westin Riverfront Mountain Villa 2302B*


----------



## edub415

SandyP, what resort is that? Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LisaRex

edub415 said:


> SandyP, what resort is that? Thx



From the top line in her post, it is Westin Riverfront Mountain villas.


----------



## GrayFal

*Harborside at Atlantis*

will give it a try later 


And another favorite view .......


----------



## Ahsndpro

WKORV-N - Bldg 6, Island View

[URL=http://s25.photobucket.com/user/ahsndpro/media/IMG_0927.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Southdown13

WPORV Building 7, one bedroom unit, 7306




Looking toward the Main Pool area to the right




Received unit 7213 in the same building at check in. The next day we asked to see if there was a higher floor unit available and received the above unit.


----------



## The Haileys

WPORV building 3, third floor, end closest to pool, #3301

Not bad for a Star Option trade!






Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

Nice panoramic pic!!


----------



## Seagila

*Westin Lagunamar, May 2017 - Bldg 10, Rm 1052, one-bedroom premium villa*





View from balcony





View from the living room/dining room.  Would have been nice if the window's exterior were washed.

Pretty decent views for an II exchange.


----------



## cubigbird

Westin Lagunamar - Building 10, looking out over the pool in Phase 2


----------



## cubigbird

Westin Kierland building 1, looking out over the quiet / adult pool.  McDowell Market just below.


----------



## cubigbird

Westin Kierland - not really a view from a balcony, but a beautiful view from the terrace of Acacia # 9 Par 5.


----------



## s1b000

WPORV  building 5 3rd floor


----------



## Pedro

WPORV building 4, 2nd floor


----------



## ChrisBinPA

Seagila said:


> *Westin Lagunamar, May 2017 - Bldg 10, Rm 1052, one-bedroom premium villa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from the living room/dining room.  Would have been nice if the window's exterior were washed.
> 
> Pretty decent views for an II exchange.



I was right below you 1023/24. My view was of a palm tree may 9-15. Funny when they tried to sell me a timeshare I said they should give prospective buyers better views. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

View from WSJ Bay Vista 2734 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Looks like it worked out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios

Very nice view, unfortunately, I don't get that from my Pool Villa.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Helios said:


> Very nice view, unfortunately, I don't get that from my Pool Villa.


Yeah I don't get this good of a view from 3210 either.  Just wish we could open a window or have a screen door on the patio door so we could listen to the sounds.  Other than that  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## clsmit

WKORV 3330 (OF)


----------



## tropical1

WKORVN 8312 OF


----------



## clsmit

If you are still around Thurs or Fri (June 1 or 2) and want to meet up shoot me a PM.


----------



## tropical1

I should have indicated that photo was taken in October 2016.


----------



## leedaorg

Nanea Resort View, Room 1507 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

Lagunamar, room 386.


----------



## cubigbird

Sheraton Steamboat Villas # 1


----------



## cubigbird

Sheraton Steamboat Villas # 2


----------



## dms11

VacationForever said:


> *Westin Lagunamar - Building 1 5th floor*
> 
> Photo from balcony of buiding 1 - 5th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from hallway leading to building 1 - 5th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from walking along the pools/ground


I am a Lagunamar owner and just looking at these photos makes me want to go back immediately.  As anyone can see, it is so beautiful there.


----------



## lizap

dms11 said:


> I am a Lagunamar owner and just looking at these photos makes me want to go back immediately.  As anyone can see, it is so beautiful there.



Having grown up near Gulf Shores/Orange Beach, I guess I take the beach for granted.  Much prefer the mountains, although like beaches too.. Now a mountain/beach combination is another story altogether...such as Hawaii and St. John.


----------



## DavidnRobin

I have so many from our B34 villa at WSJ in the VGV phase - hard to know what to post as view changes so often - samples:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap

DavidnRobin said:


> I have so many from our B34 villa at WSJ in the VGV phase - hard to know what to post as view changes so often - samples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Beautiful David!


----------



## DavidnRobin

lizap said:


> Beautiful David!



Thanks - these were 3 from last two weeks alone. (Weeks 23-24).  
Our villa was voted Best View in VGV phase - and only 25 steps from pool/BBQ/patio with same view. 

Rare St John rainbow






Balcony from LR Area





Ok... one more from last week








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19

This looks so idyllic from higher up.  How far is it walking to the beach and ocean?  Thanks for sharing, David.


----------



## Helios

DavidnRobin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite.


----------



## DavidnRobin

taffy19 said:


> This looks so idyllic from higher up.  How far is it walking to the beach and ocean?  Thanks for sharing, David.



To GCB (Westin beach) - 10min walk? short Iguana (shuttle ride).  We do not really go to the beach at GCB - so many more great beaches

To ocean? Depends...
By 4WD - it is 17 mins to Trunk Bay, 23 mins to Maho/Francis. 40 mins to Salt Pond.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19

Thank you, David.  I would love to visit there but cannot convince my husband yet.  He likes HI that much so will not do any exchanges.  Even a cruise would be OK but same problem still.

Do they drive on the left side too?  I wouldn't like to try that at my age but there should be excursions to the best snorkeling spots, I guess.  A cruise with a few snorkeling trips would be best for us but I don't want to go alone or sleep with a stranger.  No way!


----------



## Helios

taffy19 said:


> Thank you, David.  I would love to visit there but cannot convince my husband yet.  He likes HI that much so will not do any exchanges.  Even a cruise would be OK but same problem still.
> 
> Do they drive on the left side too?  I wouldn't like to try that at my age but there should be excursions to the best snorkeling spots, I guess.  A cruise with a few snorkeling trips would be best for us but I don't want to go alone or sleep with a stranger.  No way!


They drive on the left.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Helios said:


> They drive on the left.



Rush hour St John style - 






should check out WSJ thread as this is suppose to be for balcony photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19

Thanks, will start reading it.  Sorry.


----------



## dms11

Westin Lagunamar in Cancun....view from 5th floor balcony in Building 5


----------



## DavidnRobin

Time-lapse.  Sunset from WSJ-VGV Villa 3410 balcony.
I love puffy clouds.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV B2 OF Deluxe (5th floor - south)






The night before...


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV B7 1Bd (villa # undisclosed...) - looking toward lighthouse at sunrise






Same shot in daytime






Looking north










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV B6 2nd floor studio (center)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasputinj

WKOR room 3522, last lock off before single 1 bedroom







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV - B7 (real time)
(Westin Princeville, Kauai)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV - 7305
(Westin Princeville)





We had to switch villas since our 2nd week was on SOs (at exactly 8 months)

Added: I used the SO from the WPORV studio for a 1Bd (6 nites). The studio only has Q bed, and lacks counter space.  Happy with our choice to switch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJT

DavidnRobin said:


> WPORV - 7305
> (Westin Princeville)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to switch villas since our 2nd week was on SOs (at exactly 8 months)
> 
> Added: I used the SO from the WPORV studio for a 1Bd (6 nites). The studio only has Q bed, and lacks counter space.  Happy with our choice to switch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good choice - we would do the same!


----------



## KevSki

DavidnRobin said:


> WPORV - 7305
> (Westin Princeville)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had to switch villas since our 2nd week was on SOs (at exactly 8 months)
> 
> Added: I used the SO from the WPORV studio for a 1Bd (6 nites). The studio only has Q bed, and lacks counter space.  Happy with our choice to switch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I use your pic for my balcony view, since we were in 7303 while you guys were there?


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sure - here is one looking toward the ‘Island View’







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

But prefer the other Island View






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Nanea 2507 (10/9/2017) looking W, looking E, looking W again at sunset. The villa directly overlooks the open space between Nanea and WKORV-N and is Resort View.


----------



## SandyPGravel

WKORVN 6450 

HUGE lanai with this unit.  Bigger than any others around except the one right next to us.  We are above the lobby so our balcony creates a large overhang for the area below.  Couldn't be much happier unless we were directly ocean front! (We can see the ocean though! )  Only draw back is we can't see through the solid wall while lying on the full size pool chair loungers. (First world problems). Kinda far from the grills, but we'll survive.  











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

Just saw this thread for the first time and wanted to add our only VSE stay, the Westin Los Cabos, back in February.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WPORV 6304 (1Bd)
(used WSJ-VGV SOs at 8 months)

Oops - won’t load photo - will try again


----------



## DeniseM

Westin Princeville - #5313 (Bldg. 5, 3rd floor, unit 13)  We thought this was a good view for a II exchange, but next time, I'd request Bldg. 4, to get away from the parking lot.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> WPORV 6304 (1Bd)
> (used WSJ-VGV SOs at 8 months)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> Westin Princeville - #5313 (Bldg. 5, 3rd floor, unit 13)  We thought this was a good view for a II exchange, but next time, I'd request Bldg. 4, to get away from the parking lot.



And the noise from the compressor?
Sorry to have missed you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shade

WKORV 3620 - June 24, 2018


----------



## DeniseM

The compressor was kind of annoying, but at least it is a steady humm - not on and off, so after awhile it becomes white noise.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> The compressor was kind of annoying, but at least it is a steady humm - not on and off, so after awhile it becomes white noise.



If you are still at WPORV - check out Farm2Table wine pairing at Waipa Farm (booked by Concierge)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

We were at WPORV the week of May 18th.  Unfortunately, we seldom eat out due to my post food poisoning digestion issues.


----------



## Vacation4us

WKORV-N room 8613 (early June 2018)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Vacation4us Thanks for posting. What floor is this? Is this categorized as Oceanfront or Oceanview?


----------



## vacationtime1

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Vacation4us Thanks for posting. What floor is this? Is this categorized as Oceanfront or Oceanview?



Ocean front; Building 8 at WKORVN is entirely OF.


----------



## controller1

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Vacation4us Thanks for posting. What floor is this? Is this categorized as Oceanfront or Oceanview?



That would be 6th Floor.  8613 (Bldg 8, Floor 6, Unit 13)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks. Is this the top floor?

Looking forward to our first visit next summer!


----------



## controller1

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks. Is this the top floor?
> 
> Looking forward to our first visit next summer!



Yes.


----------



## Vacation4us

vacationtime1 said:


> Ocean front; Building 8 at WKORVN is entirely OF.


Building 8, Floor 6. Classified as Ocean Front. Room was a studio lock off. 
View of island of Lanai was blocked however, due to the positioning of the building, so could only see Molokai in the distance.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Hard to take a photo that covers the views of this balcony.
WKORV 2629 (OFD 1Bd) - so I will post some that I took during Sept 8-15
(a reason to consider OFD even with the huge MFs)


----------



## DavidnRobin

Villa 2128 (1Bd OFD)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

Interval International exchange into Westin Nanea. Assigned building 7 on the 2nd floor (7208) facing buildings 4 & 5 overlooking the plunge pool with a peek of the ocean behind the palm.


----------



## Sea Six

That's the view I would get if I went to Nanea.  No matter if we go to North or South, we end up overlooking the pirate ship.


----------



## triangulum33

WKORVN 8203
Pool construction.  Still very nice.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Westin Nanea - Villa 3310
(avoid...)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman42

DavidnRobin said:


> Westin Nanea - Villa 3310
> (avoid...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you an owner?   staying on trade?   or a paid stay?   Curious how Nanea determines who gets the parking lot views.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Moparman42 said:


> Are you an owner?   staying on trade?   or a paid stay?   Curious how Nanea determines who gets the parking lot views.



I didn’t want to repeat from other posts, but this was on a Nanea Preview package.
They offered to move us, but we had already unpacked.
It wasn’t awful - and the Preview package was a deal.

We own an OFD at WKORV - it would be hard to compare an OFD with any other villa in VSN.  IMO

IME - timestamp rules when it comes to location for HomeResort stays, and SO stays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman42

DavidnRobin said:


> I didn’t want to repeat from other posts, but this was on a Nanea Preview package.
> They offered to move us, but we had already unpacked.
> It wasn’t awful - and the Preview package was a deal.
> 
> We own an OFD at WKORV - it would be hard to compare an OFD with any other villa in VSN.  IMO
> 
> IME - timestamp rules when it comes to location for HomeResort stays, and SO stays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



At least you were over the lobby with the gravel overhang around you.   three rooms to the right and you would have been right over the smoking section.   My concern with the front, aside from the view, is the scent from the treatment plant seems heavier in the front.   That's why I always book right at 12 months, to make sure I at least get an inside facing room.     However, I still believe that Nanea is beautiful and would enjoy being there regardless.    We don;t spent a LOt of time in the room.   Glad you enjoyed it, despite the parking garage view.


----------



## DavidnRobin

The smoking would be killer for me. I was worried that we would be put above the smoking area by B2 for our SO stay.

During our stay at WKORV - people below us were smoking on their balcony.  I had to yell down to ask them to stop. Are they so nose blind that they think people can’t smell them?  
Also saw a woman smoking in her balcony at Nanea - when she saw me she quickly hid it.

At the end of the walkways leading to the beach - there were constant cigarette butts in the sand and on the stairs.  Even with a trash can right there. I picked up multiple butts everyday off the beach and stairs.

Smokers do not care about their bodies or their health - or those around them or the environment.
It is very reflective of their addiction and their denial.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman42

DavidnRobin said:


> The smoking would be killer for me. I was worried that we would be put above the smoking area by B2 for our SO stay.
> 
> During our stay at WKORV - people below us were smoking on their balcony.  I had to yell down to ask them to stop. Are they so nose blind that they think people can’t smell them?
> Also saw a woman smoking in her balcony at Nanea - when she saw me she quickly hid it.
> 
> At the end of the walkways leading to the beach - there were constant cigarette butts in the sand and on the stairs.  Even with a trash can right there. I picked up multiple butts everyday off the beach and stairs.
> 
> Smokers do not care about their bodies or their health - or those around them or the environment.
> It is very reflective of their addiction and their denial.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am actually a smoker, HOWEVER, I carry around a portable sealable ashtray that I place my butts into until I find the next garbage can, and ALWAYS distance myself from all other people before I light up.  I wish more were like me, as I do not like to smell other peoples smoke any more than non smokers do.  NEVER light up on balconies or try to smoke in non-smoking areas.   I usually end up at the far end of a parking lot all alone, looking sad...   although, I have met the nicest people in the smoking areas (I dubbed them the leper colonies) that I wouldn't have met otherwise.   I also don't deny I can quit, I just have to WANT to, my addiction is completely habitual and mental...


----------



## taterhed

Yep, if the balcony smokers irritate me enough, I go buy a nice cigar and treat them to a cigar. Or at least the smoke...

Tater on my Note8 tapatalk


----------



## pgizzi

Nanea Unit 3315.  Parking garage directly across with a creek type water feature down to the left.  I was there on a preview package, which based on other comments is the likely reason we were given this view.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Problem is the OGG airport doesn't have any smoking areas. I don't smoke but I have a relative who vapes and needed to smoke before getting on the plane for 5 hours.  Most airports have an area close to the terminal. 

We looked for a spot on the map but couldn't find one so found a place away from people. The minute he started vaping, a Paul Blount type security guy on a segway raced over to tell us that we couldn't smoke there. We then asked where we could smoke and he said IDK somewhere out there in the parking lot. Not a good solution.


----------



## Moparman42

CalGalTraveler said:


> Problem is the OGG airport doesn't have any smoking areas. I don't smoke but I have a relative who vapes and needed to smoke before getting on the plane for 5 hours.  Most airports have an area close to the terminal.
> 
> We looked for a spot on the map but couldn't find one so found a place away from people. The minute he started vaping, a Paul Blount type security guy on a segway raced over to tell us that we couldn't smoke there. We then asked where we could smoke and he said IDK somewhere out there in the parking lot. Not a good solution.



There is a smoking area across the street form the check in area, poorly marked.   but there.


----------



## Henry M.

WKORV OV Studio 3620 - Don’t know why the image is rotated!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Here you go...


----------



## Maui_ed

DavidnRobin said:


> View attachment 8568 Here you go...


The view is good in both orientations...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Moparman42 said:


> Are you an owner?   staying on trade?   or a paid stay?   Curious how Nanea determines who gets the parking lot views.



Another thread - Nanea Observations - discusses this.
This was a 5-nite Promo for a 1Bd. We got a 2Bd.

Timestamp rules.  Make your reservation exactly when window opens online.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

That's a nice view from an OV unit. I would say that is on par with the lower floor views at Hyatt Residences down the beach which they call OF but actually overlook the pool then the ocean.


----------



## Henry M.

What did you have to do to rotate the picture? I’ve tried rotating on my Mac, but it still looks upside down when posted here.


----------



## DavidnRobin

emuyshondt said:


> What did you have to do to rotate the picture? I’ve tried rotating on my Mac, but it still looks upside down when posted here.



Saved it to my images (on iPhone) and then flipped it using Edit function.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

I rotated the image again, but it didn’t help.


----------



## Henry M.

Now I saved the image from the prior post and rotated it again on my iPad. It looks ok on my iPad.


----------



## Henry M.

So I tried rotating the original image I took and posting it. It didn’t work. Saving the image I posted and then rotating it seems to work. How do I get the original image to post properly, without first posting it and rotating it?


----------



## DannyTS

view literally from the sofa bed, building 14 6th floor Westin Lagunamar. The floor the ceiling windows make all the difference


----------



## Sea Six

Moonrise over Lagunamar.  If you look closely, there is a cruise ship on the horizon.


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> Hard to take a photo that covers the views of this balcony.
> WKORV 2629 (OFD 1Bd) - so I will post some that I took during Sept 8-15
> (a reason to consider OFD even with the huge MFs)
> View attachment 8251
> 
> View attachment 8247 View attachment 8248 View attachment 8249 View attachment 8250



I have never seen such wonderful photos of the OFD view and balconies. Where are these units located within the south building? Do they all have an ocean view like this? Are they hard to book?


----------



## TravelTime

DavidnRobin said:


> To GCB (Westin beach) - 10min walk? short Iguana (shuttle ride).  We do not really go to the beach at GCB - so many more great beaches
> 
> To ocean? Depends...
> By 4WD - it is 17 mins to Trunk Bay, 23 mins to Maho/Francis. 40 mins to Salt Pond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is your villa number? 

I found it...3410. I love your photos!


----------



## Henry M.

WKORV 1BR OFC, First Floor (Unit 3130). 

At first I was apprehensive about 1st floor but ended up really liking the unit, as well as the studio next door. I liked the convenience of just walking down the stairs to either Kahekili park or out to the pool area. We like the beach and shade under the trees in front of the houses next to Kahekili park. Sunsets were nice from this lanai, a little more obstructed by trees on the sand dunes on the studio side.


----------



## dioxide45

DannyTS said:


> View attachment 8746 View attachment 8745 view literally from the sofa bed, building 14 6th floor Westin Lagunamar. The floor the ceiling windows make all the difference


That is clearly taken from inside, so technically not a view from the balcony


----------



## DannyTS

dioxide45 said:


> That is clearly taken from inside, so technically not a view from the balcony


fair enough, i wanted to point out that even from the inside the view is amazing 
A real balcony picture:


----------



## TravelTime

DannyTS said:


> fair enough, i wanted to point out that even from the inside the view is amazing
> A real balcony picture:
> View attachment 8762



You are in the absolute best building at Lagunamar. Most people will not be lucky enough to get that view. Lucky you. Maybe they know you are their ambassador!


----------



## DannyTS

TravelTime said:


> You are in the absolute best building at Lagunamar. Most people will not be lucky enough to get that view. Lucky you. Maybe they know you are their ambassador! Typical rough waters appear to have returned today.


the ocean is even calmer today, please see the pics below. That picture was taken the first day we arrived. Most condos at Lagunamar have great views but you can get an outstanding room if you mention you are going to share the pictures with Traveltime


----------



## DeniseM

Funny - I have a picture that is nearly identical to emuyshondt's in post #157, but the landscaping isn't as mature.  I took this the first or 2nd year after the resort opened.


----------



## TravelTime

DannyTS said:


> the ocean is even calmer today, please see the pics below. That picture was taken the first day we arrived. Most condos at Lagunamar have great views but you can get an outstanding room if you mention you are going to share the pictures with Traveltime View attachment 8769 View attachment 8770



Must be the calm before the storm (so the saying goes). Beautiful photos. I wish the weather were like that year round. I doubt TravelTime has any pull at Lagunamar. LOL


----------



## DannyTS

deleted


----------



## heckp

Westin Nanea my view from the balcony just now Building 1 5th floor


----------



## FunInTheSunForever

heckp said:


> View attachment 9278 View attachment 9277 Westin Nanea my view from the balcony just now Building 1 5th floor



Beautiful view from Westin Naanea. I love the green open space in between the buildings. Are they going to build something there in the future?


----------



## controller1

FunInTheSunForever said:


> Beautiful view from Westin Naanea. I love the green open space in between the buildings. Are they going to build something there in the future?



Per agreement between Westin and the county, that property will remain a park in perpetuity.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Great view. Is that WKORVN across the green space?


----------



## vacationtime1

CalGalTraveler said:


> Great view. Is that WKORVN across the green space?



Yes.


----------



## taffy19

CalGalTraveler said:


> That's a nice view from an OV unit. I would say that is on par with the lower floor views at Hyatt Residences down the beach which they call OF but actually overlook the pool then the ocean.


They can call it what they want but the condos are deeded as ocean view or mountain view condos only.  The sales department never mentioned _oceanfront_ views in the beginning and the brochure describes it too.  The mountain views are not even marked on the brochure.

Were you there recently and the sales people told you that?  Did you see a different brochure from the one I linked to?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

taffy19 said:


> Were you there recently and the sales people told you that?  Did you see a different brochure from the one I linked to?



We were there 18 months ago. That is what the salesmen said.  I presume the lips were moving...


----------



## taffy19

CalGalTraveler said:


> We were there 18 months ago. That is what the salesmen said.  I presume the lips were moving...


Thanks.  It was a different company then so that explains it.  I wonder now what the next change will be?


----------



## KACTravels

WKORN 8412


----------



## KACTravels

WKORV 3228


----------



## GGMsfo

Westin Nanea Unit 1608 (Day and Sunset view (March)):


 


 


Westin Nanea Unit 1611 (Head on and Angled (Dec)):


----------



## byeloe

unit 925 at Lagunamar


----------



## getmoreveggies

WESTIN LOS CABOS - JULY 2018


----------



## Moparman42

Nanea Room 1608.  Just arrived 01/10


----------



## BA21

Westin Nanea 7507



 
Not from the balcony, but from the beach in front of Nanea. 1-11-2019


----------



## JIMinNC

We've been to the Westin Los Cabos Resort and Spa twice - once in February 2018 and just last week in January 2019. I thought I would post the two views for everyone's comparison of the good and the not-so-good. 

First, February 2018:


 

Second, January 2019:


 

For both trips, we were on four night sales promo packages, but in 2018, we added on a single paid night for five nights total. That's why I think we got the great view. For 2019, we just had four promo nights and stayed the other three nights with HGVC points at Fiesta Americana Cabo, hence we got the standard promo package view.

The resort was still great, but the view just wasn't as good.


----------



## Venter

Room 5007 at Mountain Vista.


----------



## SandyPGravel

Venter said:


> Room 5007 at Mountain Vista.View attachment 10130 View attachment 10131


First picture looks like a painting.  Nice shot!!


----------



## Maui_ed

JIMinNC said:


> The resort was still great, but the view just wasn't as good.



I might be in the minority, but I think any view that includes bright blue skies, green grass, shimmering water in January or February is a GREAT view!


----------



## Kildahl

Maui_ed said:


> I might be in the minority, but I think any view that includes bright blue skies, green grass, shimmering water in January or February is a GREAT view!


I would be pleased to post a few of those views but I don't know how to do it. I use an Iphone- is there a tutorial or thread here  on how to it?


----------



## Maui_ed

Nanea, room 6409.


----------



## Maui_ed

Kildahl said:


> I would be pleased to post a few of those views but I don't know how to do it. I use an Iphone- is there a tutorial or thread here  on how to it?


If you are posting from a Windows PC, save the image to your PC, then click the "upload a file" button (next to Post Reply), then select the image that you have saved, then select "Close" after you have selected the image.  Choose the option to upload the full image, instead of just the thumbnail, then add your text, then click "Post Reply".  Can't help if you are uploading from a Mac or from an mobile device!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Kildahl said:


> I would be pleased to post a few of those views but I don't know how to do it. I use an Iphone- is there a tutorial or thread here  on how to it?



Just saw this...
Super easy to post photos here (or TUG in general) from an iPhone.

If you take a lot of photos - you may want to create a photo album (w/ name) for photos that you want to upload.

Download the TapaTalk App (Free)
Use the standard approach for signing up and find TUG on TapaTalk.

For this specific thread (or any) - post within the thread (like normal - new post or reply).
At the bottom of the screen is a standard image icon.
Tap the image icon (also have choice of camera and other links)
It will bring up All Photos (at top left is back button that will take you to albums)
Choose image to insert.
Choose size.
Save


----------



## sun starved Gayle

WKORN, not a view FROM our balcony but OF the balcony over looking the children's pool and play area. Second floor, right hand side, directly above the small poolside building. I believe it was room 2226. Needless to say, it was extremely noisy, with absolutely no privacy. We asked to be moved after the first day and they kindly did, to a much quieter room 7273, with a partial ocean view on the north side of the property that overlooks the open field. I will remember to ask to not have a room facing the children's pool area again. We were pretty late checking in and this was all they had available that first night.


----------



## controller1

sun starved Gayle said:


> WKORN, not a view FROM our balcony but OF the balcony over looking the children's pool and play area. Second floor, right hand side, directly above the small poolside building. I believe it was room 2226. Needless to say, it was extremely noisy, with absolutely no privacy. We asked to be moved after the first day and they kindly did, to a much quieter room 7273, with a partial ocean view on the north side of the property that overlooks the open field. I will remember to ask to not have a room facing the children's pool area again. We were pretty late checking in and this was all they had available that first night.



Now I get it! Whew!  They way you capitalized "OF", I read it as "OceanFront" and was thinking how in the world is this OF.


----------



## slip

Kildahl said:


> I would be pleased to post a few of those views but I don't know how to do it. I use an Iphone- is there a tutorial or thread here  on how to it?



I have an IPhone and you don’t have to have TapTalk to upload a photo. 

Just go to the text box like you are going to post a reply. Under the text box, right next to Post Reply button is Upload a File button. Just hit that and it will walk you through it. After the file is uploaded, you will see the picture below the text box, I always hit the load full picture button and it will put the photo in the text box. Otherwise there is just an attachment that people have to open to see the photo. That’s how I do photos anyway.


----------



## Maui_ed

At Nanea last week, WKORVN this week.  Here is the view from room 7367.


----------



## LJT

Vistana Beach Club - Room 905.  Know most of you don’t go to this resort but I love this view


----------



## cubigbird

Westin Lagunamar - Building 11 - sunrise


----------



## Coloradorunner

Westin Baja Point


----------



## LJT

Room 1830 Westin Los Cabos


----------



## DannyTS

Westin Lagunamar building 9


----------



## vice

View from my bed in a 2 BR ground floor Sunset Bay Villa unit 1612 in Westin St. John.


----------



## okwiater

Anybody have views from WKORV building 4? A comparison of the “good” views from that building vs. the “parking lot” views would be helpful.


----------



## HarborsideHappyGirl

Beautiful sunrise over the beach at the Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## controller1

Views from the 5th floor of Building 8 (oceanfront) at Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North.  It's windy today!


----------



## The Haileys

This is why I stay up until midnight to book our ocean view 1 bedroom villa.

WKORV building 3 - 3624









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Haileys

And then this happened - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mauitraveler

Thanks, Haileys!  You've captured what we've always known!  WKORV is truly "the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow"! CJ


----------



## controller1

The Westin Nanea Building 8 (Wa'a) 3rd floor Oceanfront.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

WKORVN OF bldg 8 6th floor


----------



## CPNY

Love my deeded unit at HRA Phase 1


----------



## controller1

The Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas floor 3


----------



## pacman777

controller1 said:


> The Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas floor 3
> 
> View attachment 12910


Wow so green. I’m only use to seeing it during ski season.


----------



## controller1

pacman777 said:


> Wow so green. I’m only use to seeing it during ski season.



Just arrived yesterday.  We've had two 15-minute downpours today.  One about 12:00 noon and another around 4:15.  Afterwards, the sun comes back out and the weather is great!


----------



## Anne&Jim

Does anyone have a recent photo of Nanea OF from the fourth floor?  We are considering a purchase and aren’t sure if the trees are in the way of the ocean at that level.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Anne&Jim said:


> Does anyone have a recent photo of Nanea OF from the fourth floor?  We are considering a purchase and aren’t sure if the trees are in the way of the ocean at that level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Just six posts before your post is Nanea OF 3rd floor.  That post is from four months ago.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Anne&Jim said:


> Does anyone have a recent photo of Nanea OF from the fourth floor?  We are considering a purchase and aren’t sure if the trees are in the way of the ocean at that level.



Depends on your perspective of what it means to have trees in the way of the ocean...
Yes?

Do you mean blocking the sunset? The trees are going to block the ocean in part.
Is this a fixed unit? If so... nice if it is resale.
btw - the trees in front of Nanea will become more thinned out over time (if WKORV/N experience holds).  There used to be plenty of these thorn trees in front of our OFD WKORV - fewer now.


----------



## Anne&Jim

DavidnRobin said:


> Depends on your perspective of what it means to have trees in the way of the ocean...
> Yes?
> 
> Do you mean blocking the sunset? The trees are going to block the ocean in part.
> Is this a fixed unit? If so... nice if it is resale.
> btw - the trees in front of Nanea will become more thinned out over time (if WKORV/N experience holds).  There used to be plenty of these thorn trees in front of our OFD WKORV - fewer now.



Yes, it is a fixed unit on the fourth floor.  On the one hand, no getting up at night to reserve.  On the other hand, no chance of a higher floor.  Yes, resale of course!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anne&Jim

controller1 said:


> Just six posts before your post is Nanea OF 3rd floor.  That post is from four months ago.



Saw that — wasn’t sure if direct ocean front one floor higher was significantly different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY

controller1 said:


> The Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas floor 3
> 
> View attachment 12910


Nice! Haven’t been yet. Been thinking of picking up a Westin flex just to try and get in on ski week but not sure how availability will be


----------



## controller1

*The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - Building 6 - Floor 6
*
Westin Flex reservation made exactly at the 12-month mark.  Will be in this villa for only two days before moving to Building 8 Ocean Front for a week.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Same WKORV OFD villa as 2018
#TimeStampMatters










WKORV Building 2 (629 - best in VSE - IMO)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

WKORV-N OF 1BR - Unit 8114


----------



## DavidnRobin

It was an epic sunset at WKORV on Thursday eve (Sept11) thought I’d share another from our OFD Balcony (2629)


----------



## controller1

*The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - Building 8 Ocean Front - Floor 6*

We have an end unit 1-Bedroom Premium so we have two views.


----------



## DavidnRobin

controller1 said:


> *The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - Building 8 Ocean Front - Floor 6*
> 
> We have an end unit 1-Bedroom Premium so we have two views.



Good point - BlackRock view and looking back at pool from WKORV 2629.









or better yet - as photos just doesn’t do the view justice... here’s a video (Sept9)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

*The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North - Building 6 - Floor 5*

After a week of Oceanfront, it's now five days in a Westin Flex reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin

* Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (WPORV) - Building 7 Villa 222 *
(Hammerhead - NE corner unit;
#TimeStampMatters)

NE View towards Lighthouse 





Pano View





NW View





Looking back towards main pool





Overlooking Anini Reef





View from LR Area






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/B]


----------



## LJT

DavidnRobin said:


> * Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (WPORV) - Building 7 Villa 222 *
> (Hammerhead - NE corner unit;
> #TimeStampMatters)
> 
> NE View towards Lighthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pano View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NW View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards main pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overlooking Anini Reef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from LR Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/B]


We have stayed in that one before and love it!


----------



## dagger1

WKORV 2303 1 BR OV


----------



## heckp

WKORV NORTH Building 7 2nd floor


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Sheraton Kauai (Poipu) Resort - Villa 7407 (1Bd, SO Reservation) - Sept 2019






Building 7





Peak of ocean




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

WKORV North Building 8 oceanfront fifth floor 8505/06 reserved at exactly 8 months out with SO.




048C564D-1D46-4202-BCBD-FB3582B895DD by Patricia Gray, on Flickr

View from my bed



64199F0B-7BA4-43D7-B76B-6D2D18B5BAE9 by Patricia Gray, on Flickr





EDBC1A25-51C0-45B8-91A5-180019A8F92B by Patricia Gray, on Flickr




IMG_1430 by Patricia Gray, on Flickr
Click on the above picture for a video of our view.


----------



## SMHarman

16205/6 at Desert Willows.

The cloud, cold and rain lifted in departure day


----------



## CPNY

Lightning storm during Dorian




the morning after

harborside building 1


----------



## maph

Jan 1, 2020 - sunset over Lana'i from 8609 WKORVN.  Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Shirtman

Room 272 Lagunamar


----------



## taterhed

3329 WKORV OFD





note8 Tapatalk


----------



## Negma

6 th floor bldg 7 wkorvN. Facing Nanea


----------



## Westnick

WKORVN 5101 first floor. Nice view and great access to grills and pirate kiddies pool.


----------



## taterhed

7482. WKORVN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GalaxyS4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

Westin St John.  Sunset Bay building 16.


----------



## Denise L

First time posting to this thread.  WKORV Building 2, 6th floor, facing the pool.  2623


----------



## BA21

Westin Los Cabos Baja Point


----------



## echino

Westin Resort and Spa Cancun (NOT Lagunamar)


----------



## SandyPGravel

Westin St John unit 3326 (1 br)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

SandyPGravel said:


> Westin St John unit 3326 (1 br)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That’s my unit week 7! Love that view.


----------



## GrayFal

Westin St John Sunset Bay Building 16 first floor November 2020


----------



## Eric B

SandyPGravel said:


> Westin St John unit 3326 (1 br)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





GrayFal said:


> That’s my unit week 7! Love that view.



It's mine for weeks 14 & 15!  Just picked those weeks up resale and am looking forward to getting there next year.


----------



## GrayFal

Eric B said:


> It's mine for weeks 14 & 15!  Just picked those weeks up resale and am looking forward to getting there next year.


Nice! 
Having two weeks in one room is perfect.


----------



## LobsterHunter

Booked a 2 night stay over Valentines (titanium status) on points at the Cadillac Resort in South Beach, FL & paid $80 to upgrade to an Oceanview room.  Also, submitted upgrade request using 2 suite nights.  Two days before checking in, received confirmation of oceanfront 1br suite.  Upon check in, told "sorry, that was a mistake, we are completely full".  P.S. you just got Bonvoyed!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@LobsterHunter Wow. That view sucks. Did you at least get your upgrade and suite nights refunded?


----------



## mlilley221

Westin lagunamar building 5 floor 6


----------



## LobsterHunter

CalGalTraveler said:


> @LobsterHunter Wow. That view sucks. Did you at least get your upgrade and suite nights refunded?


Yes I did.  But had I known I was going to get Bonvoyed like that, I would have picked a different resort.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

LobsterHunter said:


> Yes I did.  But had I known I was going to get Bonvoyed like that, I would have picked a different resort.



I don't blame you. That view is downright depressing and I would rather stay home. Thanks for the heads up to avoid the Cadillac Resort in South Beach.


----------



## GrayFal

LobsterHunter said:


> Booked a 2 night stay over Valentines (titanium status) on points at the Cadillac Resort in South Beach, FL & paid $80 to upgrade to an Oceanview room.  Also, submitted upgrade request using 2 suite nights.  Two days before checking in, received confirmation of oceanfront 1br suite.  Upon check in, told "sorry, that was a mistake, we are completely full".  P.S. you just got Bonvoyed!


Doesn’t look like a Westin/Vistana/Sheraton timeshare balcony view to me!


----------



## zentraveler

Westin Princeville 7312


----------



## rad.travel.dad

Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert, California

Ground Floor in building 7, I believe.


----------



## rad.travel.dad

Westin Kierland Villas, Scottsdale, Arizona


----------



## rad.travel.dad

Sheraton Vistana Villages, Orlando, Florida

My daughter made it in this one. 

Loved the screened in porch. Building 11 in Bella phase.


----------



## SandyPGravel

GrayFal said:


> That’s my unit week 7! Love that view.


Oh wow! Just saw this. We were in your unit!! We wondered who was in our unit. We could see ours from our balcony. 

PS.  A few items were missing and the bathtub was dripping but we made them aware so hopefully everything will be good for next visit.  

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KACTravels

WKORN 8407 Feb 20, 2021


----------



## Denise L

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Oceanfront Deluxe, Building 3, third floor.

Taken from the lanai lounge chair on Saturday when we checked in (before the rainy week began)





This is the view while standing up at the rail





This is the view to the right





View to the left


----------



## dlpearson

KACTravels said:


> WKORN 8407 Feb 20, 2021
> View attachment 33207


Hey, we were in 8307 (directly below you) that same week!


----------



## alwysonvac

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Oceanfront center, Building 3, fifth floor.


----------



## alwysonvac

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Building 3, third floor (Room 3323)


----------



## alwysonvac

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Oceanfront deluxe, Building 3, second floor.


----------



## zentraveler

You are in out building, just down the halls (different floors) but in nicer views! I loved the parking garage in that building. Are they still having hula shows on Friday/Saturday? Am hoping they will still be there in August.

Ended up really appreciating the stopover for the flight rather than getting up at 3 am, and the Hyatt at LAX was clearly renovated and extremely nice, including a hot ordered breakfast served on real plates ($10 for 2 in the $98 room fee). But LAX is such a dump of an airport; on par with MIA and Laguardia  (which, thankfully I haven't flown out of in years and hear they have finally fixed). 

Not to tout my home city but SFO is like the Taj Mahal compared to LAX. How do los angelenios tolerate such a horrible airport?


----------



## alwysonvac

zentraveler said:


> You are in out building, just down the halls (different floors) but in nicer views! I loved the parking garage in that building. Are they still having hula shows on Friday/Saturday? Am hoping they will still be there in August.


Sorry, I don’t know. We didn’t participate in any resort activities due to the bum knee.


----------



## dyi27308

We arrived here a WKORV Sat May 8th and got a wonderful room, 2629.  I would upload our fantastic balcony views, but in don’t know how(photo to large) and those of you who own or have stayed here know how beautiful the balcony views are from this resort.  Mahalo


----------



## controller1

dyi27308 said:


> We arrived here a WKORV Sat May 8th and got a wonderful room, 2629.  I would upload our fantastic balcony views, but in don’t know how(photo to large) and those of you who own or have stayed here know how beautiful the balcony views are from this resort.  Mahalo



Yes, our cell phones continue to improve the picture quality which increases the size of the file yet TUG continues to require a smaller size photo. It's frustrating!

Glad you're enjoying the view!


----------



## alwysonvac

Yeah, I couldn’t upload the original photos from my phone or iPad. I did a screen capture of the original photo then used the edit function to resize it.


----------



## controller1

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah, I couldn’t upload the original photos from my phone or iPad. I did a screen capture of the original photo then used the edit function to resize it.



Yes, I use Photoshop Editor to resize the photo.


----------



## slip

When I attach a file/picture from my IPhone, after I pick a picture from my album it comes up and then along the bottom it says how big it is. If I hit that along the bottom, it gives three sizes I can choose. I am usually able to chose large and then just hit add and it goes on. I didn’t set anything up, it has just always worked that way.


----------



## alwysonvac

slip said:


> When I attach a file/picture from my IPhone, after I pick a picture from my album it comes up and then along the bottom it says how big it is. If I hit that along the bottom, it gives three sizes I can choose. I am usually able to chose large and then just hit add and it goes on. I didn’t set anything up, it has just always worked that way.


Thanks for the tip. 
It looks like I just have to tap on the defaulted size. For me it was “Actual size” to get the dropdown option.


----------



## slip

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> It looks like I just have to tap on the defaulted size. For me it was “Actual size” to get the dropdown option.
> 
> 
> View attachment 35457



Yep, that’s it. I was going to do a screen shot when I posted my next picture. Glad it helped.


----------



## controller1

slip said:


> When I attach a file/picture from my IPhone, after I pick a picture from my album it comes up and then along the bottom it says how big it is. If I hit that along the bottom, it gives three sizes I can choose. I am usually able to chose large and then just hit add and it goes on. I didn’t set anything up, it has just always worked that way.



Well that's new info to me. I can't wait to try that! THANKS!!


----------



## slip

controller1 said:


> Well that's new info to me. I can't wait to try that! THANKS!!



Hope it helps. Maybe we’ll get more awesome pictures now.


----------



## DanCali

View from 2BR unit at HRA building 5 (high floor) - 2014.


----------



## DanCali

WKV 5407 - Summer 2020.


----------



## Shirtman

Lagunamar. Room 266


----------



## KS2beach

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> One of my favorite threads on the Marriott board is when TUGgers post the view from their balcony -- it's a great tool to get a sense for what the view plane is like from different properties and buildings.
> 
> I do not know if there is a similar thread here on Starwood board, but if not, I hope this catches on.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> *WPORV Room 5220*


----------



## KS2beach

Westin Nanea  villa 8610 love the views!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Shared this on WSJ thread.
Building 34, Westin St John








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shade

WKORV 2330 June ‘21


----------



## iowaguy09

WLCBP (Los Cabos Baja Point), Room 134, Oct 2020


----------



## iowaguy09

WKORV, Room 3507, early April 2021



Stitched panorama taken during sunrise (note white cloud bank over Lanai Island).  This is the parking lot view many comment on.  I’d take this south facing location as a second choice after OF any day.


----------



## dlpearson

The south facing isn't bad.  It's the east-facing parking lot views (with the noise of the highway) that are the worst.....


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

dlpearson said:


> The south facing isn't bad.  It's the east-facing parking lot views (with the noise of the highway) that are the worst.....


Yes, whenever people talk about parking lot views at WKORV I assumed they were talking about the IV units in Building 4 not the OV units in Building 3 that face the park.


----------



## daviator

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Yes, whenever people talk about parking lot views at WKORV I assumed they were talking about the IV units in Building 4 not the OV units in Building 3 that face the park.


I got one of those OV units facing the park in building 3 on our trip earlier this year, which was the first time in my (almost) two decades of ownership that we weren’t facing the pool.  I actually really liked that side, it was more peaceful (no pool noise) and when I was on the lanai, I found it more interesting to watch the goings-on in the parking lot than watching kids in the pool would have been. I will probably request that side in the future.

The only disturbance was the noisy daily round of the guy who goes around lighting the tiki torches at dusk, blowing the horn and shouting A-LOOOOOOOOOO-HA!  Kind of cheesy and I didn’t appreciate it but the kids who followed him like he was the pied piper apparently did. That was either something new or something I’d never heard on the pool side of the building.


----------



## rcv82

Here’s a pano from inside 3528 (complete with the Costco box of wine) on May 4. The A-LO-HA crew was very loud from here as well. But awesome views from inside and the lanai. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

daviator said:


> I got one of those OV units facing the park in building 3 on our trip earlier this year, which was the first time in my (almost) two decades of ownership that we weren’t facing the pool.  I actually really liked that side, it was more peaceful (no pool noise) and when I was on the lanai, I found it more interesting to watch the goings-on in the parking lot than watching kids in the pool would have been. I will probably request that side in the future.
> 
> The only disturbance was the noisy daily round of the guy who goes around lighting the tiki torches at dusk, blowing the horn and shouting A-LOOOOOOOOOO-HA!  Kind of cheesy and I didn’t appreciate it but the kids who followed him like he was the pied piper apparently did. That was either something new or something I’d never heard on the pool side of the building.



That 'disturbance' was new to me too back in March and carries on throughout the properties. We own IV at WKORV-N and always like getting an 'inside' looking room in building 6, back towards to lobby and overlooking the koi ponds. Very peaceful, apart from the tiki torch lighting parade.


----------



## stslc

Westin Cancun Lagoon view top floor balcony.

_[*Moderator Note*: Post reported, requested to be moved from the balcony-view thread in the Marriott forum to this one.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## grrrah

wkorvn 
Bldg 5, 6th floor.


----------



## krj9999

WKORVN room 6450.  Not so much for the view from the balcony (which isn't bad for II exchange), but rather of the balcony (one of the few supersized balconies above the lobby area).


----------



## controller1

View from Westin Riverfront villas 2X07 (end of building next to new condos).


----------



## CalGalTraveler

View of Lanai from 6th floor WKORVN OF


----------



## MAJPLO

CalGalTraveler said:


> View of Lanai from 6th floor WKORVN OFView attachment 37279



So pretty! Which building?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Building 8


----------



## dioxide45

Westin Desert WIllow - 4th floor building 8 overlooking the quiet pool (that happens to close at 6pm )


----------



## rcv82

View from the Steamboat Sheraton, a mountain side unit. The haze is from a forest fire north of here. Lots of construction in the base area, including moving the base of the gondola slightly up slope. While it looks messy from the balcony, the only real impact to summer visitors is that the gondola is not open for rides and biking. The Christy chair is, but doesn’t get you as far up the mountain. The Sheraton is a great location for skiing. Too bad they are on Ikon instead of Epic pass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

WKORVN 6430 overlooking the Pirate Ship


----------



## dioxide45

Westin Mission Hills


----------



## tahoe

WKORV - Ocean View 2605/2607, from an angle.


----------



## iowaguy09

tahoe said:


> WKORV - Ocean View 2605/2607, from an angle.
> View attachment 37996


What is noise from the pool area like at this room location?


----------



## Seagila

*Westin Desert Willow, Room 5306 *_(1BR Premium Villa)_


----------



## tahoe

iowaguy09 said:


> What is noise from the pool area like at this room location?


It’s low background noise - didn’t bother us at all.  We did have an issue with some recreational smoking that we informed security about.


----------



## dioxide45

Westin Kierland Villas, first floor building 4.


----------



## dioxide45

Since we had a first floor unit at WKV, this is the next best thing...


----------



## iowaguy09

Nice!  But shouldn’t this be on the [Please post your VSE/Starwood] View from a DRONE thread?  Haha!


----------



## Henry M.

Westin Nanea 1BR, Room 8507:


----------



## byeloe

Lagunamar building 5


----------



## lmnanea

krj9999 said:


> WKORVN room 6450.  Not so much for the view from the balcony (which isn't bad for II exchange), but rather of the balcony (one of the few supersized balconies above the lobby area).
> 
> View attachment 37078View attachment 37079


Hi what did you exchange in II for WKOR?


----------



## krj9999

Sheraton Desert Oasis (platinum 1BR)



lmnanea said:


> Hi what did you exchange in II for WKOR?


----------



## lmnanea

krj9999 said:


> Sheraton Desert Oasis (platinum 1BR)


Thx


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV B2 - 6th Floor 





Molokai 





Lanai 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunCat

controller1 said:


> View from Westin Riverfront villas 2X07 (end of building next to new condos).
> View attachment 37245View attachment 37246


heading there tomorrow,


----------



## RunCat

Westin Riverfront.  4th Floor. corner unit closest to the hotel.


----------



## byeloe

Westin Cancun  6th floor


----------



## GregT

Okay, I'm trying to post a picture from the Moana Surfrider (granted, not a timeshare).  This is Room 2078 from the Ocean Tower.  Great spot!


----------



## slip

GregT said:


> Okay, I'm trying to post a picture from the Moana Surfrider (granted, not a timeshare).  This is Room 2078 from the Ocean Tower.  Great spot!
> 
> View attachment 39962



Looks familiar.


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV B2 1st Floor NW corner





Inside 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcv82

DavidnRobin said:


> WKORV B2 1st Floor NW corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That looks pretty darn nice. And being on the first floor, it’s probably one of the “worst” oceanfront views at WKORV!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Westin Nanea Building 4 (Hula) Floor 6.


----------



## Henry M.

Is that considered ocean front? Nice view.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

It is considered Ocean Front.

More Ocean View than Ocean Front but still, what a view!


----------



## controller1

Henry M. said:


> Is that considered ocean front? Nice view.



It is considered ocean front. It is definitely the least desirable of the ocean front buildings but it has the most 2-bedroom villas considered ocean front.


----------



## DavidnRobin

rcv82 said:


> That looks pretty darn nice. And being on the first floor, it’s probably one of the “worst” oceanfront views at WKORV!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Especially considering getting the OFD 1Bd was only 81K SOs (from WKV).
Surprise and Delight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcv82

DavidnRobin said:


> Especially considering getting the OFD 1Bd was only 81K SOs (from WKV).
> Surprise and Delight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That is quite a deal! Normally they are hard to get even at 95,700 StarOptions. There must be some cancellations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

> Especially considering getting the OFD 1Bd was only 81K SOs (from WKV).Surprise and Delight.


You must have been upgraded? I know you can't actually reserve it for 81K.

GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> You must have been upgraded? I know you can't actually reserve it for 81K.
> 
> GOOD JOB!!!



Our 2nd time getting 2128 using just 81K SOs from WKV. $1000/wk for this 1Bd OFD is a deal even being the ‘worst’ OF at WKIRV.
I think it is Timestamp, but maybe I have a nice note in my file (perhaps from retired SVP SC?).

What was really nice is that our OFD studio for this week was in B3 and they changed it to give us the lock off . The other OFD studio is nicer - so we made someone very happy and we got to stick together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanCali

HRA Building 1 facing NW. 2nd floor








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

We have just checked out of our Nanea 2-bedroom oceanfront unit and moved to a 1-bedroom resort view unit so we can stay until 5:00 pm at the resort since our flight to the mainland doesn't leave until late tonight.

These views are from Building 7 (Mahi'ai building), 2nd Floor overlooking the lagoon and plunge pool area.


----------



## GrayFal

Delete


----------



## GrayFal

Westin St John Coral Vista Building 21 First Floor


----------



## GrayFal

Westin St John Sunset Bay Building 11 second floor


----------



## GrayFal

Westin St John Sunset Bay oceanfront Building 16 first floor


----------



## alexadeparis

@GrayFal, these views never get old do they? Love it!


----------



## GrayFal

alexadeparis said:


> @GrayFal, these views never get old do they? Love it!


They sure do not!


----------



## sun starved Gayle

Westin Princeville building 4, studio room 1403. We had a peek of the ocean over the golf course to the right. We could also see the morning sun lighting up the mountains above Hanalei. I was not thrilled with the location at first because it was a bit of a walk to the pools and the BBQ, but it grew on me as the week passed. Very peaceful. And I can confirm the studio now has a king bed.


----------



## KACTravels

WKORN 5306


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KACTravels

WKORN 8110
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

Vi
View WKORV-N 8206 day after massive storm w flooding 12/6/21


----------



## GrayFal

WKORV-N 8206 after the water subsided.


----------



## phofusion

Unit 5401 WKORV-N 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byeloe

WLR building 9


----------



## cubigbird

Sheraton Steamboat mountainside villa 302.


----------



## Eric B

Westin St John, Virgin Grand building 31, unit 3123, 1 BR Townhome.


----------



## tamu_bu

WKV, building 7, Dec. 2020


----------



## trev111t

Westin Lagunamar - building 13, fifth floor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

trev111t said:


> Westin Lagunamar - building 13, fifth floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Not bad for the dreaded building 13!


----------



## trev111t

dioxide45 said:


> Not bad for the dreaded building 13!


Agreed, it is a little loud from the utilities next door, but we are just happy to be here and have a high floor with a view. First visit for us! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shirtman

Lagunamar room 483


----------



## Pedro

WKORVN - building 5, 4th floor


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Pedro said:


> View attachment 56406
> WKORVN - building 5, 4th floor


What's the room number? This is definitely one of the OF views at WKORV-N that is not particularly good if you are on the lower floors.


----------



## alwysonvac

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> What's the room number? This is definitely one of the OF views at WKORV-N that is not particularly good if you are on the lower floors.


There’s a view of one of ground floor units posted on Flyertalk.com
From https://www.flyertalk.com/forum/33082477-post623.html


----------



## Pedro

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> What's the room number? This is definitely one of the OF views at WKORV-N that is not particularly good if you are on the lower floors.


Room 5411. Great view from this floor but not good in the lower floors


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Pedro said:


> Room 5411. Great view from this floor but not good in the lower floors


Thanks. Yes I think we stayed in 5x08 or 5x10 once and were luckily on the 4th or 5th floor. It would be very disappointing to get something described as Ocean Front and not even be able to see the ocean.


----------



## needvaca

Harborside. Atlantis is such an amazing unique place


----------



## needvaca

2nd balcony


----------



## Pedro

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> What's the room number? This is definitely one of the OF views at WKORV-N that is not particularly good if you are on the lower floors.


This is the view from the “oceanfront” villa 3 floors below us. Room 5111 WKORVN


----------



## grgs

Here's our view at WKORV: 





OF 4th floor.  The unit has just been renovated.  They are renovating the units just below, but that hasn't been an issue. Front desk said we're the first to occupy this unit post renovation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Pedro said:


> This is the view from the “oceanfront” villa 3 floors below us. Room 5111 WKORVNView attachment 56616



I certainly hope this isn't a room they give to owners unless they book exceptionally late. Given the high MF I would be livid if this were my room. More likely an II trading, Bonvoy, or SO unit. I know at Hilton Hawaiian village they save the less desirable rooms for the RCI exchangers.


----------



## grgs

CalGalTraveler said:


> More likely an II trading, Bonvoy, or SO unit.



If I had spent extra SOs for OF, I would be very disappointed, if I received this unit. Fortunately, due to TUG, I knew to make the SO OF reservation at WKORV.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Pedro said:


> View attachment 56406
> WKORVN - building 5, 4th floor





Do you smell or get smoke or noise from the kitchen below from this unit?


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

CalGalTraveler said:


> I certainly hope this isn't a room they give to owners unless they book exceptionally late. Given the high MF I would be livid if this were my room. More likely an II trading, Bonvoy, or SO unit. I know at Hilton Hawaiian village they save the less desirable rooms for the RCI exchangers.


As the majority of OF is usually taken up during the 8-12 month window I'm guessing they often have little choice but to assign this to owners. Otherwise they would be contravening the conditions under which the sales were made. I'm glad I didn't opt to pay the OF premium (OK - I couldn't afford it   ) and I've never had a view as bad as that from my IV.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I am an OF owner and (knock on wood) have never had a view anything like that. Only 5th and 6th floor during premium summer weeks (including July 4).  However I always book at the stroke of midnight.   I hope my luck never runs out. If I was late for booking, I would pick a week later so I can get midnight priority. This year I missed midnight for the week prior to my desired week and opted to book a week later at midnight to avoid getting a bad room. This photo is a real incentive!


----------



## Pedro

CalGalTraveler said:


> Do you smell or get smoke or noise from the kitchen below from this unit?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> CalGalTraveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you smell or get smoke or noise from the kitchen below from this unit?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  No noise or smell on the 4th floor.
Click to expand...


----------



## itkwon

DeniseM said:


> To post the picture into your message, you have to upload the picture to a website like PhotoBucket (free) resize it to be about 700 pixels wide, and then copy and paste the IMG link into your post.


I think big caveat of this method is the watermark shown on the picture though.


----------



## dioxide45

itkwon said:


> I think big caveat of this method is the watermark shown on the picture though.


The post you are quoting is six years old. The forums no longer require one to upload a photo to a different hosting site. They can simply be dragged and dropped into a new post on the forum. No watermark issues either.


----------



## KyleReilly

WKORVN - Taken 5 minutes ago. Building 5 Floor 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

KyleReilly said:


> WKORVN - Taken 5 minutes ago. Building 5 Floor 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked that view.!!!


----------



## itkwon

This is the photo taken from the 5th floor room at St. Augustin building located within Sheraton Vistana Villages. It is nice, but it is little bit expensive.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

To compare with prior photos of WKORVN OF: As an owner, here are the views we received for an owner stay booked at midnight 12 mo. prior for peak summer stays.  We are are not Elite = pond scum resale owners! These units have been amazing and is my experience so far. YMMV.

First photo is Building 8 5th floor 2019 (IMO, the views from this unit were on par with the WKORV Center Views) (Summer peak week)

Second photo is Building 8 6th Floor 2021  (July 4th week!)

As our kids age out of school, I expect to book during shoulder season and would expect the best units as long as I book at midnight.


----------



## iowaguy09

SBP, Building 11, room 1142.  This is a dedicated (non-lockoff) 2BR.  Very peaceful here at this time.  Trees are very tall, obviously, by this building.  All balconies are screened-in.  The balcony has a table and two chairs , and is on the smaller side.  But nice to sit and watch the sunrise.

Any questions, ask away?


----------



## Eric B

Westin Lagunamar 275 June 2022



Towels on pool chairs are getting tagged here!


----------



## Eric B

Protocol for the chair tags at Lagunamar — they tag starting at 9:00 am and will remove towels, etc., after 45 minutes if and only if someone else asks them to.  At 11:00 they take the tags off and do no more policing of chairs.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Eric B said:


> Protocol for the chair tags at Lagunamar — they tag starting at 9:00 am and will remove towels, etc., after 45 minutes if and only if someone else asks them to.  At 11:00 they take the tags off and do no more policing of chairs.


There's a new protocol at WKORVN coming into effect. Leave your stuff on a chair too long and it will be tossed into the pool. It's not going to be enforced by staff, just by me as we'll be there for the next 2 weeks


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

WKORVN #6258 IV Studio. These are looking straight out of the window. A corner unit with probably the most direct ocean view of any IV villa. Being on the corner means the villa and lanai are slightly smaller than the standard studio.


----------



## Eric B

Westin Lagunamar Studio 0431.  Not the greatest view, but we're only here for the weekend.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> WKORVN 6430 overlooking the Pirate Ship
> 
> View attachment 37478View attachment 37479


Same people, same week, same room just a year later! Deja vu all over again and the view hasn't changed


----------



## PamMo

Westin Riverfront in Avon, CO
2-305A (1BR)


----------



## cubigbird

Westin Kierland Villas Building 6.  Ironwood # 9.


----------



## PamMo

Sheraton Steamboat Villas #403 1BR

Using more StarOptions to get a Mountain View villa might not have been the smartest move this summer - it’s been a little noisy. After the construction is finished, it will be great!


----------



## DanCali

HRA Building 5 South view. 

I missed that juice with a dash of alcohol so much!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo

I had some leftover StarOptions and decided to try Lagunamar. It’s lovely! Balcony and living room views from Building 5, 7th Floor.


----------



## Venter

I love it when I see this thread has a new post.  It is respite from those heavy threads where there are lots of arguing(sorry different view points) going on about the new roll out.


----------



## controller1

View from 6th floor of Building 4 (Hula) at Westin Nanea.


----------



## KACTravels

Westin Cabo San Lucas - 1820 (8th floor)


----------



## klpenny

Same Westin in Cabo.  Sunset view balcony.


----------



## klpenny

View in other direction same Westin Cabo balcony.


----------



## klpenny

View from balcony Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Kauai


----------



## alwysonvac

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Oceanfront







 







*Photos from my brother-in-law below* 



​​

​​


----------



## 10spro

View from 6th floor Bldg 4 at WKORV South. Booked 1BR OV with SO at 8 months out. They wanted to give us a 1st floor unit closer to the ocean but patio adjacent to pool construction and jackhammers. Luckily they were able to move us here where we are enjoying the birds rather than the jackhammer. Trying to adjust the patio chair to avoid view of Bldg 3 but unsuccessful thus far.


----------



## DanV

View from WKORV South, Building #3, "ocean view" 3rd floor. I'd say a little more mountain view than ocean view but better than I feared when I checked in last night.


----------



## 10spro

DanV said:


> View from WKORV South, Building #3, "ocean view" 3rd floor. I'd say a little more mountain view than ocean view but better than I feared when I checked in last night.


Bit of a stretch to find the ocean out there. Good thing you know where to look…there are worse, which I know from first hand experience. Enjoy Maui


----------



## daviator

DanV said:


> View from WKORV South, Building #3, "ocean view" 3rd floor. I'd say a little more mountain view than ocean view but better than I feared when I checked in last night.


The lower-floor rooms in building 3, especially those close to the front of the property, are a bit more “resort view” than anything else, but I think they deserve to be called ocean view; after all, you can indeed see the ocean (trees and foliage notwithstanding.)

I assume this was a VSN reservation or one not made very early.  In almost 20 years as an owner there, I’ve always gotten a better view than that, pretty much regardless when my reservation was made.  But I wouldn’t be unhappy with that room, I enjoy the resort + ocean view.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

If you can see the ocean then it's OV even if it's standing on one leg while hanging over the balcony and waiting for a tree to sway one way   I think some of the units on the the lower floors (1 and 2?) at WKORV are even designated IV.


----------



## DanV

This was a VSN reservation made only a month or so out that matched our travel availability - so, while I do have to turn my head and lean to one side, I'm very happy to have this view. I'm in Maui, after all.  

This trip was a complete surprise for my wife on our 25 anniversary (literally on the day). She thought we were going to celebrate with lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant but I took her to the airport instead. I figured if I wanted to stay married to her, which I do, I better do something nice every 25 years or so! Anyway, I alerted the staff at the property at 10-days out to tell them about my caper and thank them in advance for doing whatever they could to make the trip a special one.  I wasn't expecting them to move mountains but to be honest, I was a little disappointed. No acknowledgement at check-in and as far as I can tell, this is the bare minimum OV room possible - one floor down is not considered OV. 

So, I've come to realize that I basically have no understanding of the actual process and pecking order of room assignments. Is there a good thread on this? Thanks.


----------



## daviator

DanV said:


> This was a VSN reservation made only a month or so out that matched our travel availability - so, while I do have to turn my head and lean to one side, I'm very happy to have this view. I'm in Maui, after all.
> 
> This trip was a complete surprise for my wife on our 25 anniversary (literally on the day). She thought we were going to celebrate with lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant but I took her to the airport instead. I figured if I wanted to stay married to her, which I do, I better do something nice every 25 years or so! Anyway, I alerted the staff at the property at 10-days out to tell them about my caper and thank them in advance for doing whatever they could to make the trip a special one.  I wasn't expecting them to move mountains but to be honest, I was a little disappointed. No acknowledgement at check-in and as far as I can tell, this is the bare minimum OV room possible - one floor down is not considered OV.
> 
> So, I've come to realize that I basically have no understanding of the actual process and pecking order of room assignments. Is there a good thread on this? Thanks.


My understanding is that room assignment priority is 100% based on the “time stamp” of your reservation. The earlier it is made, the better the room you get. So honestly, I think you were lucky to get a “cock your head and look through the leaves” ocean view room with a reservation only a month in advance. I’d sort of expect to be looking at the parking lot.

That's a really nice anniversary surprise though.  Did you have to pack her bag for her?  That might have been the biggest challenge!


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV OFD B3 6th Floor, NW Corner.
#TimeStampsMatter

Hard to get representative balcony photo to do it justice, Molokai in distance





Morning Rainbow





A few minutes later





Looking back at pool area under construction





Sunset last evening - like snowflakes.
Tip of Lanai. Crescent Moon.





NW Corner of B3 from our favorite beach spot







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

DavidnRobin said:


> WKORV OFD B3 6th Floor, NW Corner.
> #TimeStampsMatter
> 
> Hard to get representative balcony photo to do it justice, Molokai in distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few minutes later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back at pool area under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset last evening - like snowflakes.
> Tip of Lanai. Crescent Moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NW Corner of B3 from our favorite beach spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you invite DanV to your room so he can show his wife of 25 years what the ocean looks like if only he'd planned more than a month in advance


----------



## DavidnRobin

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Can you invite DanV to your room so he can show his wife of 25 years what the ocean looks like if only he'd planned more than a month in advance



Actually met with @DanV on the beach.
Nice meeting him. Always great to meet up with Tuggers - even Jarta (RIP).

I guess my explanation of how WKORV/N villa assignments are made wasn’t that great.
Timestamp matters most, with some wiggle room depending on situation.
How is that not clear?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanV

Loved chatting with both of you, @DavidnRobin! Friendly conversation and so many good timeshare insights. I told David that meeting him was a little like meeting a celebrity for me!


----------



## DanV

With respect to room assignments, I get that timestamp is most important but any strategies around checking in on a particular day of the week? Does it matter if you check-in on a high turnover day or a low turnover day (and which day is highest turnover)? I gather that status is (a distant?) second to timestamp? And now that I think about it, I guess that in order to get a prime timestamp you need to be booking using home resort status because VSN is always <8 months out. I wasn't so worried about this . . . until I saw some of these photos!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

Fri/Sat/Sun are always going to be the high turnover days (Sat the highest) as owner reservations made at 12-9 months will begin/end on these days. Timestamp is king although even then it's a 'dark art' as nobody really knows the logic behind their room assignment algorithms. Also, bear in mind the concept of 'best villa' within a view category is determined by them, you have absolutely no idea what it is and it may not align with your line of thinking.

Villa assignments should really be no harder than seat assignments on a plane and people should be able to choose at the time they make the reservation. That may come once they sort out their IT issues (i.e. never)


----------



## daviator

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Fri/Sat/Sun are always going to be the high turnover days (Sat the highest) as owner reservations made at 12-9 months will begin/end on these days. Timestamp is king although even then it's a 'dark art' as nobody really knows the logic behind their room assignment algorithms. Also, bear in mind the concept of 'best villa' within a view category is determined by them, you have absolutely no idea what it is and it may not align with your line of thinking.
> 
> Villa assignments should really be no harder than seat assignments on a plane and people should be able to choose at the time they make the reservation. That may come once they sort out their IT issues (i.e. never)


Disagree that villa assignments are that easy.  

The plane leaves and departs and everybody that's on it when it leaves is on it when it arrives.  You have one set of people, all getting on and off at the same time and place.

Hotel (or timeshare rooms) have people arriving and departing literally every day... it's a much more complicated process.  Sometimes rooms unexpectedly go out of service, needing some kind of repair that may take a few days.  Sometimes people cut short or extend their stays.  Sometimes they need to move people.  Everything is a moving target.

Allowing people to select specific rooms in advance would probably result in most people getting much worse views, and/or result in more rooms being left empty.  It's never going to happen.  There is a reason that NO large hotel or resort allows room selection in advance.  Vistana's use of time stamp is about as fair a process as we're likely to see.  They also do their best to accommodate specific requests (higher floor, lower floor, near or away from elevator, building preference, etc.) within the framework of time stamp hierarchy.


----------



## PamMo

@DanV, I'm betting that your wife's trip to the Mexican restaurant for your anniversary and ending up in Maui was ANYTHING but amazing! I love that!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

daviator said:


> Disagree that villa assignments are that easy.
> 
> The plane leaves and departs and everybody that's on it when it leaves is on it when it arrives.  You have one set of people, all getting on and off at the same time and place.
> 
> Hotel (or timeshare rooms) have people arriving and departing literally every day... it's a much more complicated process.  Sometimes rooms unexpectedly go out of service, needing some kind of repair that may take a few days.  Sometimes people cut short or extend their stays.  Sometimes they need to move people.  Everything is a moving target.
> 
> Allowing people to select specific rooms in advance would probably result in most people getting much worse views, and/or result in more rooms being left empty.  It's never going to happen.  There is a reason that NO large hotel or resort allows room selection in advance.  Vistana's use of time stamp is about as fair a process as we're likely to see.  They also do their best to accommodate specific requests (higher floor, lower floor, near or away from elevator, building preference, etc.) within the framework of time stamp hierarchy.


You are right, I did oversimplify it but I think it could be possible to offer it to reservations made in the 12-9 month window (with an 'unforeseen' circumstances rider to cover the service issues). The problem is, at the moment if reservations were completely clear and I get in at midnight to make the first reservation at 12 months (IV at WKORVN) I have absolutely no idea what villa that would give me - do you?. Closest to the ocean, highest floor, best view, nearest to lobby? I made our 2021 reservation at 6 months and our 2022 reservation at 12 months and ended up in the same room.


----------



## daviator

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> The problem is, at the moment if reservations were completely clear and I get in at midnight to make the first reservation at 12 months (IV at WKORVN) I have absolutely no idea what villa that would give me - do you?. Closest to the ocean, highest floor, best view, nearest to lobby?


I don't, and I doubt if the resort does either.  They don't know what room you are going to get until a day or so before check-in, and even that might change.  

I have no idea how they actually do it, but I'll bet they have the rooms in each view category segregated into sub-categories, something like "Fantastic rooms, good rooms, decent rooms, okay rooms, lousy rooms." Your time stamp determines which bucket your room gets drawn from, but within that bucket, they can probably apply some discretion. Some owners express a preference for a certain building, floor, etc., and I think they try to fulfill those if they can. But even at the last minute there can be changes... if I show up at 4 pm and "my" pre-assigned room isn't ready, they might give me a different one from the same bucket which is clean and ready to go. The person who shows up later gets "my" old room which, by that time, has been cleaned. In that way, they accommodate more people. Sometimes they ask what time you plan to arrive, and I think they use that information to try to ensure that your pre-assigned room is available when you get there.

The people exchanging on II or on an Encore Package gets one of the lousy rooms, because none of the rooms are (or should be) actually lousy, but some of them have a lousy view. Time stamps being equal, I'm pretty sure they give the better rooms to owners over exchangers.

I think keeping the assignments floating gives the resort much greater flexibility to make things work for guests, and I think that benefits us.  I wish they were a little more transparent, but I've always been pleased with the rooms I've gotten when I reserve early.  But I'm not as picky about exact location as some people apparently are.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

daviator said:


> something like "Fantastic rooms, good rooms, decent rooms, okay rooms, lousy rooms
> I wish they were a little more transparent


I think that would work. "Good evening Sir, welcome to WKORVN. I'm happy to inform you that today you have a room in our Lousy section...."


----------



## daviator

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> I think that would work. "Good evening Sir, welcome to WKORVN. I'm happy to inform you that today you have a room in our Lousy section...."


Maybe not THAT transparent!  ha ha


----------



## HDiaz1

*The Westin Lagunamar*


----------



## byeloe

Westin Lagunamar Room 911


----------



## DanV

daviator said:


> I don't, and I doubt if the resort does either.  They don't know what room you are going to get until a day or so before check-in, and even that might change.
> 
> I have no idea how they actually do it, but I'll bet they have the rooms in each view category segregated into sub-categories, something like "Fantastic rooms, good rooms, decent rooms, okay rooms, lousy rooms." Your time stamp determines which bucket your room gets drawn from, but within that bucket, they can probably apply some discretion. Some owners express a preference for a certain building, floor, etc., and I think they try to fulfill those if they can. But even at the last minute there can be changes... if I show up at 4 pm and "my" pre-assigned room isn't ready, they might give me a different one from the same bucket which is clean and ready to go. The person who shows up later gets "my" old room which, by that time, has been cleaned. In that way, they accommodate more people. Sometimes they ask what time you plan to arrive, and I think they use that information to try to ensure that your pre-assigned room is available when you get there.
> 
> The people exchanging on II or on an Encore Package gets one of the lousy rooms, because none of the rooms are (or should be) actually lousy, but some of them have a lousy view. Time stamps being equal, I'm pretty sure they give the better rooms to owners over exchangers.
> 
> I think keeping the assignments floating gives the resort much greater flexibility to make things work for guests, and I think that benefits us.  I wish they were a little more transparent, but I've always been pleased with the rooms I've gotten when I reserve early.  But I'm not as picky about exact location as some people apparently are.



It's interesting. Coming from the hotel side of the travel game, as far as I can tell, timestamp has almost nothing to do with which room you get. It's supposed to be (mostly) about your hotel program status and the actual time you check-in for the night. The timeshare "first reserved, first assigned" protocol is actually quite egalitarian. Are those of you typically getting the rooms you want ALSO high up in Vistana ownership status or is it really "timestamp (only) is king?" Also, by same logic, if it is just timestamp then no owners over exchanges priority? I'm going to ask some questions at my next owners update meeting and see if I can get anyone to spill the beans. 

Also, as some of you probably know, some hotels allow you to pick your specific room on the day of your check-in. So, if you want a high floor, near the elevator you can see if one is available and choose it. But, with few exceptions, hotels seem to operate on a day-to-day check-in scheme which as @daviator pointed out, is not the case for timeshares. 

Anyway, we should probably move this conversation to a new thread. Not sure if we can do that or if it requires moderator intervention. I think it would be interesting to gather people's ongoing experience and insights.


----------



## DanV

PamMo said:


> @DanV, I'm betting that your wife's trip to the Mexican restaurant for your anniversary and ending up in Maui was ANYTHING but amazing! I love that!



Thanks, @PamMo. We are having a FABULOUS time. BTW, if anyone is kinda geeky (like me), I highly recommend looking at the classes offered at the WKORV Hawaiin Cultural Center. Kai gave a small group of us a lesson on the Hawaiin language. So interesting and fun! Honestly, one of the best things I've done in Hawaii (but I pretty geeky).


----------



## DavidnRobin

DanV said:


> It's interesting. Coming from the hotel side of the travel game, as far as I can tell, timestamp has almost nothing to do with which room you get. It's supposed to be (mostly) about your hotel program status and the actual time you check-in for the night. The timeshare "first reserved, first assigned" protocol is actually quite egalitarian. Are those of you typically getting the rooms you want ALSO high up in Vistana ownership status or is it really "timestamp (only) is king?" Also, by same logic, if it is just timestamp then no owners over exchanges priority? I'm going to ask some questions at my next owners update meeting and see if I can get anyone to spill the beans.
> 
> Also, as some of you probably know, some hotels allow you to pick your specific room on the day of your check-in. So, if you want a high floor, near the elevator you can see if one is available and choose it. But, with few exceptions, hotels seem to operate on a day-to-day check-in scheme which as @daviator pointed out, is not the case for timeshares.
> 
> Anyway, we should probably move this conversation to a new thread. Not sure if we can do that or if it requires moderator intervention. I think it would be interesting to gather people's ongoing experience and insights.



Dan 
I just reserved our HR reservation for one year from now. The reservation confirmation from Vistana states verbatim. 

“Villa assignments are made based
on the date/time of the reservation
booking. Home Resort Owners
begin making reservations as early
as 12 months prior to arrival date.
Reservations made using
StarOptions can be made as early
as eight months prior to arrival
date. Each villa is ranked within its
view category (highest floors to
lowest). Reservations for an
oceanfront view are the closest in
proximity to the ocean with varying
views based on floor.

See Special Request section
regarding villa assignment.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timsi

DavidnRobin said:


> Dan
> I just reserved our HR reservation for one year from now. The reservation confirmation from Vistana states verbatim.
> 
> “Villa assignments are made based
> on the date/time of the reservation
> booking. Home Resort Owners
> begin making reservations as early
> as 12 months prior to arrival date.
> Reservations made using
> StarOptions can be made as early
> as eight months prior to arrival
> date. Each villa is ranked within its
> view category (highest floors to
> lowest). Reservations for an
> oceanfront view are the closest in
> proximity to the ocean with varying
> views based on floor.
> 
> See Special Request section
> regarding villa assignment.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Abound will bring some interesting changes. Marriott takes the view that those who exchange through Abound should have the same rights as the resort owners.


----------



## daviator

timsi said:


> Abound will bring some interesting changes. Marriott takes the view that those who exchange through Abound should have the same rights as the resort owners.


The whole concept of “resort owners” sort of went out the window already with Flex and the various trusts that now own huge swaths of many of our resorts.


----------



## timsi

daviator said:


> The whole concept of “resort owners” sort of went out the window already with Flex and the various trusts that now own huge swaths of many of our resorts.


That is in part true, but at least Vistana was careful enough to give that inventory a home resort designation. Flex also has a finite ownership, the required inventory does not change every second and the flex owners do not lend their rights to others.

Give him an INCH and he'll take an ell.


----------



## DanV

DavidnRobin said:


> Dan
> I just reserved our HR reservation for one year from now. The reservation confirmation from Vistana states verbatim.
> 
> “Villa assignments are made based
> on the date/time of the reservation
> booking. Home Resort Owners
> begin making reservations as early
> as 12 months prior to arrival date.
> Reservations made using
> StarOptions can be made as early
> as eight months prior to arrival
> date. Each villa is ranked within its
> view category (highest floors to
> lowest). Reservations for an
> oceanfront view are the closest in
> proximity to the ocean with varying
> views based on floor.
> 
> See Special Request section
> regarding villa assignment.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow, that language is crystal clear. Like room assignments could be done by a computer program. Not even a sniff of any other factors. So, elite status doesn't matter, owner/non-owner doesn't matter and even if it is your home resort if you book at say, 7 months, you will be further down in the villa assignment queue than someone that does a VSN exchange into the resort at 8 months. Thanks for forwarding. And I guess you can look forward to having a great villa assignment next year!


----------



## timsi

DanV said:


> Wow, that language is crystal clear. Like room assignments could be done by a computer program. Not even a sniff of any other factors. So, elite status doesn't matter, owner/non-owner doesn't matter and even if it is your home resort if you book at say, 7 months, you will be further down in the villa assignment queue than someone that does a VSN exchange into the resort at 8 months. Thanks for forwarding. And I guess you can look forward to having a great villa assignment next year!


It is a lot worse, an Abound exchanger who books 12 months before check in will have priority over a home resort owner who books a second later. VSN is way down the road and a lot of the inventory is already gone by then.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DanV said:


> Wow, that language is crystal clear. Like room assignments could be done by a computer program. Not even a sniff of any other factors. So, elite status doesn't matter, owner/non-owner doesn't matter and even if it is your home resort if you book at say, 7 months, you will be further down in the villa assignment queue than someone that does a VSN exchange into the resort at 8 months. Thanks for forwarding. And I guess you can look forward to having a great villa assignment next year!



On location - Elite status has less impact than Timestamp. It is clear that location is based on Timestamp. Keeps it simple. First come - first served. What is considered as prime location is up to argument.

Timeshare works best for long-term planning - different than hotels because we actually own the interval. This inventory will always be separate inventory- had to be lay regardless of what one person states here (over and over in multiple threads…)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator

DavidnRobin said:


> On location - Elite status has less impact than Timestamp. It is clear that location is based on Timestamp. Keeps it simple. First come - first served. What is considered as prime location is up to argument.
> 
> Timeshare works best for long-term planning - different than hotels because we actually own the interval. This inventory will always be separate inventory- had to be lay regardless of what one person states here (over and over in multiple threads…)


Yes, exactly.  I'm not aware that elite status has any significant impact on location.  I don't know if Marriott resorts allocate rooms the same way, though – nor do I know whether Vistana reports will continue to primarily/only use timestamps or whether they will move to whatever MVC's system is.

The way I see it, owners have an automatic priority, albeit indirectly, for location, because we're able to book at 12 months, while most others cannot book until later.  So long as you are able to plan ahead, you're going to get a great location.

Under Abound, it would seem as if Abound members who plan ahead and make a reservation right at 12 months will also get the advantages of that early booking.


----------



## Ken555

Why is this conversation in the views from a balcony thread? Let’s move it elsewhere, folks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

WKORV Villa 2501 - Stand-alone 1Bd on far end of B2. I think this is considered OV as there is a peek of an ocean. StarOption reservation at 8-months.






More like an IV






Nice thing about villa at end of building is that it has window on side.





And turtle in front of B2 with our beach set-up











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdb8r

Gorgeous views have got me itching for a Hawaii vacation!


----------



## 10spro

WKORV South Bldg 3 Floor 5 Oceanfront Deluxe. Reserved at 12 months.


----------



## mitchandjeanette

WLR Rm 557


----------



## mitchandjeanette

And from room 553


----------



## GrayFal

Westin St John, Sunset Bay, same room as last year!


----------



## vacationtime1

WKORVN - Room 5301 (note the similarity to post #346)


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad

vacationtime1 said:


> WKORVN - Room 5301 (note the similarity to post #346)View attachment 66921


I preferred 5401 it seems sunnier  
Funnily enough we ended up in exactly the same room (not OF) in July 2021 and July 2022.


----------



## Eric B

Westin Lagunamar Oceanfront Studio Unit 132.


----------



## Eric B

Westin Cancun Lagoon Side 2 BR unit 1206


----------



## sponger76

Eric B said:


> Westin Cancun Lagoon Side 2 BR unit 1206
> View attachment 68466
> View attachment 68467


I didn't realize they had a FlowRider there, but it looks completely dry. Is it ever actually operational or just taking up space?


----------



## Eric B

sponger76 said:


> I didn't realize they had a FlowRider there, but it looks completely dry. Is it ever actually operational or just taking up space?



First time I’ve been here, so I’m not sure. It’s not working right now and there are other aspects of the place they’re working on, but we’re early for the seasonal usage. There have been a lot of things at other resorts that still have a bit of a hangover from the pandemic — we’ll see what happens in the future.


----------



## klpenny

View from room 3779 Harborside.  Room in great shape and shower had hot water


----------



## Naniac

Westin Princeville Ocean Resort, building 7, room 7301 (West side of building):


----------



## vacationtime1

Westin Princeville, Room 4204 (looking northwest)


----------



## Eric B

Westin St John Hillside Studio Unit 3216


----------



## Naniac

Westin Resort & Spa Cancun, OF studio #1609. This studio was on the top floor, directly over the main pool. Beautiful views of the sunrise and beach.


----------



## SandyPGravel

klpenny said:


> View from room 3779 Harborside.  Room in great shape and shower had hot water  View attachment 68510


I took a picture of my balcony,(Go Badgers!) since my view was of another building.  You had a nice view!!


----------



## fasha39

Westin Lagunamar


----------



## jeffm211

fasha39 said:


> Westin LagunamarView attachment 70191


Looks like they got the seaweed under control!!!


----------



## sponger76

jeffm211 said:


> Looks like they got the seaweed under control!!!


From my understanding, the seaweed is seasonal. Late fall through early spring it's usually not a problem.


----------



## jeffm211

sponger76 said:


> From my understanding, the seaweed is seasonal. Late fall through early spring it's usually not a problem.


Must be.  I was there earlier this year mid-May and there was tons of it on the beach and in the water.  Big equipment along the beach tried to manage it but was a futile effort.


----------



## drpayne

Harborside at Atlantis NYE 2022. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## echino

Westin Lagunamar, Cancún, Mexico. View from the balcony:


----------

